# Angeln in Gelderland



## cacao (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich angel in Gelderland in der Nähe von Ulf, Doettinchen und co. Also in der Nähe zu Bocholt/Borken.
Leider ist meine Fangquote dieses Jahr mehr als bescheiden.

Könnt ihr Abschnitte von Ijssel, AA usw. fürs Spinnfischen empfehlen?

Desweiteren suche ich nach schönen Poldergräben um es mal mit KöFi auf Hecht zu probieren.

Vielen Dank

Grüße
Cacao


----------



## Fishangler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Gelderland*

Moin,

 wer die Oude Ijssel rocken will, muss wissen wo die Fische zur welcher Uhrzeit / Jahreszeit stehen 

 Hast eine PN von mir 

 LG


----------

